# baby red eyed tree frog



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

hey guys
soooo my local rep shop can get baby red eyed tree frogs in at any time but maybe not more mature ones
so im wondering if it is harder to care for babys than adults 
they say it is but others say it isnt if it is harder what makes it so hard???

thanks for your help in advance
liam


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

whoa, baby red eyes are tough mate! i have lost at least 10 all in all. theyr just so very delicate, the tiniest thing can kill them. if you have never kept red eyes before id wait til a juvenile to adult is available.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a RETF as my first frog and it did fine. Keep the temps and humidity right, clean tank and feed it and i dont see why you shouldnt give it a go...or maybe i was lucky and others with more experience willl advise against it, as i certainly dont want you to experiment with an animals life.

As said above by redeyedanny mind im sure they are a little tougher to keep going than aduuts but then the same applies for lots of animals.

You need to take into account mind that adults im sure are a LOT harder to come by.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah i guessed they were harder to care for but i think i may give it a try because(i know the animals life is more important) babys will be £15 and adults £40-£50 plus things could go wrong with an adult aswell
thanks for your help again
lIaM


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

babys are much harder mate, i have one that is about 6 months and he is still having a few problems, they need constant food and lots of attention. if your shop can get babys i would wait until some of them have grown on first. as redeyedanny said they are tough and easy to loose. plus if they are only 15 quid im thinking they will only be a few cm's and the viv you have will be far too big!


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok cheers mate ill ask if they can get a few and keep em for a while till there bigger
would that be better
liam 
thanks for the help knighty


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah would be best.
anything from 6 months would be safer IMO


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok thanks mate ill ask em if they can do that
liam


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

Which shop is offering them liam?


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

tamar view aquatics they have reptiles too they are a good shop for info aswell
liam


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

hey guys ive been on the pollywog forum and someone says that babys are fine as long as you dont fuss to much and leave them alone
so ive ordered 1 and if all goes well i may think about getting another
will be getting on wednesday so there will be pics galore on thursday lol
liam


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

derekthefrog=] said:


> hey guys ive been on the pollywog forum and someone says that babys are fine as long as you dont fuss to much and leave them alone
> so ive ordered 1 and if all goes well i may think about getting another
> will be getting on wednesday so there will be pics galore on thursday lol
> liam


sorry to be harsh but you realy dont take advice well, dont see why you post questions if you are going to ignore the answers:devil:

your viv is too big for a baby and i dont know what makes you think they do not need much fussing over as they are one of the most delicate species avaliable, they need much more care than an adult. 
this person on pollywog may have theres doing well but how long have they been keeping frogs? you are fairly new to frogs and is a big step from a green tree frog!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

i agree with the above. you have made so many threads about red eye, iv given you advice and youv not taken it. 

so please, no more threads. especially when you get the frog 

'what do i do now?, why is it not eating?, its dead' 
because im not answering anymore!

and andrew from pollywog has had amphibs for some time


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> your viv is too big for a baby and i dont know what makes you think they do not need much fussing over as they are one of the most delicate species avaliable, they need much more care than an adult.
> this person on pollywog may have theres doing well but how long have they been keeping frogs? you are fairly new to frogs and is a big step from a green tree frog!


I was one of the people that gave this advise and I'll say the same here as I said to *derekthefrog=] *on my forum, I feel the biggest killer of these things is probably the keepers worrying over them too much and constantly disturbing them to clean and check on them not leaving them alone and stressing them out.

By that I'm not saying they should be neglected, they should still be cleaned out regularly and water changes daily. But otherwise disturbance should be kept to a minimum.

I've raised numerous baby Red-eyes (too many to remember) and have allways found them to be hardy little creatures so long as they come from good stock.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

pollywog said:


> I was one of the people that gave this advise and I'll say the same here as I said to *derekthefrog=] *on my forum, I feel the biggest killer of these things is probably the keepers worrying over them too much and constantly disturbing them to clean and check on them not leaving them alone and stressing them out.
> 
> By that I'm not saying they should be neglected, they should still be cleaned out regularly and water changes daily. But otherwise disturbance should be kept to a minimum.
> 
> I've raised numerous baby Red-eyes (too many to remember) and have allways found them to be hardy little creatures so long as they come from good stock.


then he has done the same with your advice as he did with ours and took only what he wanted from it, just because you said the biggest killer is over fussing (as it is with most species) it does not meen that that is the only thing to worry about, for a start his viv is too big for a baby.

my point was that he is always asking for advice and then doing the opposit. red eyes are only as hardy as the care given by the keeper and it does take a bit of experience with frogs to keep these succesfully, most books or care sheets avaliable say they are for experienced keepers.

if you have raised many red eyes you obviously have been keeping them for a while, and have the experience and knowledge to succed, i just think that rushing in when the only previous care of frogs is a usa green tree frog is a little hastey.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

YouTube - Red Eyed Tree Frog Update
i do take advise and im sorry for making you think that i dont.
Of course i will do what is neccesary to keep a healthy red eye but as andrew said i will not over fuss
liam


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

hi liam good to see you have took advice and got a smaller viv that will be much better, i started with 1 of them. the best thing to do is to carefully drill some small holes along the 2 small sides about 1.5 inch from the bottom to allow some ventilation, i also streched a tight over the top then put the lid on to stop small crix escaping. i dont use water conditioner as i buy bottled water, you can get it cheep in sainsburys and tescos, about 17p for a litre.

just one last thing, get ya hair cut :lol2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

lololol!!!

Aww mate, you're sweet and after that little episode I think you are genuinely doing your best.
Good luck with it all and if you have any questions please do keep coming back :2thumb:

Lotte***


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks guys AND I WILL NOT I REPEAT NOT GET MY HAIR CUT:lol2:
glad to see ive finally done something right lol
p.s ive been reading things and ive noticed that some people with red eye babys dont have uv ............although it is recomended is it required
liam


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

U.V is still a pretty open topic when it comes to frogs, but i think that when they are a baby and growing it is more important than when they are adult. light is a big part of any living thing and i personaly would recomend it, it is possible without but takes alot of knowledge to get the diet right to provide all the things that naturaly comes from the U.V rays.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok thanks for that ill see how it goes and if i feel it isnt working i will get another light the faunarium is on a bookself do youthenk i could clip a light up at the back of the shelf somehow
liam


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

personaly i would start with a light as provention is better than cure! as if the bones become twisted through lack of D3, diet ect they will not be able to be corrected. you could get an exo terra compact u.v and hang it above the viv, or just lay a u.v tube across it and it will work fine.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ive got a spare tube some where UZZLED:
urmmmmmmmm ill go on a hunt later 
the only problem is i dont have a spare adapter (which doesn't help much)
may get one later on
liam


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

hey guys no need to worry ive ordered a retf from 
Triple 8 Reptiles UK Reptile Shop
so no need to worry about babies because if you look at the picture of the frog its a juvie/adult 
should be here on saturday as ive payed for next day delivery and i ordered it at about 7:30 or if im lucky enough it may be here tommorow so i will keep you posted and ill send a link because ill put a vid on youtube
liam 
finally getting one:2thumb:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> hey guys no need to worry ive ordered a retf from
> Triple 8 Reptiles UK Reptile Shop
> so no need to worry about babies because if you look at the picture of the frog its a juvie/adult
> should be here on saturday as ive payed for next day delivery and i ordered it at about 7:30 or if im lucky enough it may be here tommorow so i will keep you posted and ill send a link because ill put a vid on youtube
> ...


 
Could you do me a favour please..?

When it arrives could you PM me with how it was sent/packed/what service was like etc.?

I've been eyeing up some of theur stock, but been pretty wary about buying livestock from them, due to it being couriered..

If you could do that it'd be *great.*

& I'll probably forget to check this thread lol.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah sure it will all be in the video so ill PM you wen the link is is that way you wont forget
liam 
p.s ive read that the courier service is one of the best so I CANT WAIT FOR SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> yeah sure it will all be in the video so ill PM you wen the link is is that way you wont forget
> liam
> p.s ive read that the courier service is one of the best so I CANT WAIT FOR SATURDAY!!!!


 
Nice one thanks 

Good luck with him. : victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

im gonna need it LOL
have you ever had any frogs or red eyes?
liam :2thumb:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> im gonna need it LOL
> have you ever had any frogs or red eyes?
> liam :2thumb:


Nah, I'm considering an amphib of some sort..

But that's after more spiders, snakes & a turtle 

LOL.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

lol 888 dont have any retf's at the moment but they are getting them biggining of next week so im at school when they arrive what should i do???
liam


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

get them to deliever when you are at home. who are they coming by?


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I got my pair of red eyes today , cant wait till evening when they will wake up and i can feed them


----------



## chris354724 (Jul 6, 2008)

i got a red eye today. nice cute little creature.

i also have a female yemen, 2 green anoles, 2 pygmy chams and 4 mantises lol

www.888reptiles.com packed my yemen quite well. They put it in a small plastic tub with airholes and a few branches and kitchen roll. This was put in a larger foam container and box too.


----------

